
John McAfee Vows to Unmask Satoshi Nakamoto Within Days - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-23/john-mcafee-vows-to-unmask-crypto-s-satoshi-nakamoto-within-days
======
N_trglctc_joe
Big if true.

If not though, nearly a million out of 17.6 million bitcoins seems like a huge
number to be out of circulation, and that's a lower bound (other bitcoin
owners have almost certainly died without being able to pass them on). I know
that the rate at which bitcoins are awarded slows over time, so it seems like
eventually the rate at which bitcoins are lost due to owner death should
exceed the rate at which they are created.

How is the long-term state of bitcoin not just a bunch of unrecoverable keys
held by dead people?

~~~
cma
If it ever became the major world currency and those coins were assumed to
just be lost, their reappearance could cause single-day 6% inflation.

~~~
belltaco
I cannot imagine Bitcoin becoming the major world currency without a wealth
tax in place.

------
Cheyana
Full of shit as usual but I guess we'll see.

~~~
drexlspivey
There is nothing to see, McAfee is a well known charlatan and it's sad to see
Bloomberg covering such a story.

~~~
tgsovlerkhgsel
Consistent with the reputation they've carefully built with the Supermicro
story.

------
point78
"My entire life I’ve been tracking people who are the best in the world, and
hiding their identity,” he said in the interview.

Such as?

------
justboxing
McAfee: "I'm about to unmask Satoshi"

Press: "Where is he?"

McAfee: "You are looking at him."

------
somada141
Awh dear this made my morning, nothing like reading quotes such as "I'm one of
the best" from self-aggrandizing hasbeens :D.

------
belltaco
People like Kim Dotcom and McAfee just seek to be constantly in the news by
creating controversies.

------
Kaveren
Mcafee is not of sound mind, and definitely not to be taken seriously if
anyone has even followed his antics in the absolute loosest sense of the word.

I don't know why the article says it's "hard to know". Mcafee is an attention
seeker.

Sloppy journalism from Bloomberg to even cover this.

Also sloppy to assume he must be dead. Someone who is going to invent
something like Bitcoin may very well have strong libertarian and perhaps
anarchistic political views, it's entirely likely he doesn't care too much
about making money himself.

This is how to tank your reputation as a journalistic outlet.

------
duckface
John McAfee: "I am the Batman."

